# Generate your VERY own REDNECK name



## Mon Mon (Mar 1, 2003)

http://www.amiredneckornot.com/name/index.php3


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 1, 2003)

Rich Pasons = Jethro John

Richard Parsons = Slim Coaltane

Richard Parsons = Cooter Hatfield


:shrug:   :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 1, 2003)

We've moved the other thread to the Humor section. Please, keep the discussions appropriate for MartialTalk.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## sweeper (Mar 1, 2003)

hmm..

Red-eye McCoy

it's kinda interesting because alot of times I forget to sleep and my eyes are bloodshot.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 2, 2003)

Zacharia Shine....i like it...


----------



## Mickey (Mar 3, 2003)

mickey = buckaroo


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 3, 2003)

Check this out:

*cali taekwondo bruin* -> From now on your 
Ma and Pa will call you *Po Bodine* :rofl: 

*R.* -> From now on your Ma and Pa will call you *Honest Trash*... :rofl: :rofl: :lol:


----------



## Seig (Mar 3, 2003)

Michael Seigel From now on your 
Ma and Pa will call you Cooter Lightnin' 


Rich, I guess this makes us cuzzins


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Michael Seigel From now on your
> Ma and Pa will call you Cooter Lightnin'
> 
> ...




I could count worse people to be my cuzzin.
I guess that makes Tess part of my family also. 

So, if I am family why was I not invited to teh wedding? 


 :rofl:


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 3, 2003)

Chris Taylor = Leo Buckle

Cliarlaoch = Zacharia Trash

Christopher Taylor = Digger John

"Moo Moo" (for comedic purposes) = Slim Noggin


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 3, 2003)

Dan Brady-- Trailer Noggin 

  Funny, I been called that before,


----------



## Mon Mon (Mar 3, 2003)

Timothy Craig= Ol' Bodine


----------



## Seig (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I could count worse people to be my cuzzin.
> I guess that makes Tess part of my family also.
> 
> ...


Cause, I'm a cheap bastard


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Cause, I'm a cheap bastard *



Well then That I can understand. 

I really think we are family. :rofl:


----------



## Mon Mon (Mar 4, 2003)

Martial Talk From now on your 
Ma and Pa will call you Jim Duke


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

Dwight Noggin.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 5, 2003)

hmmmms

Ma and Pa will call you Zeke Pickins


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 5, 2003)

Travis Hale From now on your 
Ma and Pa will call you Abraham McCoy 

tlh3rddan From now on your 
Ma and Pa will call you Rosco Hogg 


i like the second best lol


----------



## Seig (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *Travis Hale From now on your
> Ma and Pa will call you Abraham McCoy
> 
> ...


That gives a very gross impression of you being the offspring of Roscoe P Coltrane and Boss Hogg........


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 10, 2003)

lol yeah that is a pretty sick mental image but its still a cool redneck name lol


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 11, 2003)

Master of Blades From now on your 
Ma and Pa will call you Bubba Jack 

Joseph From now on your 
Ma and Pa will call you Trailer Coaltane

Joseph Gale From now on your 
Ma and Pa will call you Zacharia McCoy 


:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That gives a very gross impression of you being the offspring of Roscoe P Coltrane and Boss Hogg........ *




That's just plain old ugly!


----------



## Seig (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That's just plain old ugly! *


Wonder if he has a basset hound?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Wonder if he has a basset hound? *



He actually probably does.


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 13, 2003)

Digger Justus


----------

